# Fehmarn, südliche angel stellen



## Stellheadidini (8. August 2006)

Moin Boardies und ein DICKES Petri gehEUl!!!

Also hier sind doch sicher leute die sich mit Fehmarn auskennen,
ich selber habe schon sone allgemeinbildung rund ums angeln wenn es um Fehmarn geht, aber über eine Sache weiß ich wenig, zu wenig.

Da ich am 31. nach Fehmarn ziehe wegen Ausbildung und dann am Südstrand beim IFA Ferien zentrum wohne, würde ich gerne wissen wo dort gute Angelstellen zum Spinnfischen auf Mefo,DOrsch aber auch Meeräschen und Horni.

wie siehts mit der Südmole aus? die ist mir nähmlich besonders aufgefallen da dort 5m tiefes wasser, halt die Fahrrinne ist, aber dadrum halt flacher sandstrand, das macht die sache wieder schlechter, kennt sich mit der Südmole wer aus?

und Südstrand, wie ist es dort mit angeln!

Meeschendorf? soll doch auch was gehen oder

und , was bekommt man beim gemühtlichen angeln am Burger Binnensee so an den Haken..?

|wavey: Danke schonmal jetzt =) hoffe jemand kennt die Südmole
sonst muss ich die noch selber kennenlernen  

|laola: 

|director: Catch and release!!!
wer meint Tiere zu schützen indem er ein Gesetz rausbringt bei dem man alle Fische abschlachten muss und somit ein Pflegen des Gewässers unmöglich macht, solte mal den Kopf einschalten


----------



## Stellheadidini (9. August 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn, südliche angel stellen*

mhh schade das niemand Antwortet
aber warum nicht?


----------



## deger (9. August 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn, südliche angel stellen*

Moin,
Südmole läuft in den Abendstunden mit Platten. Haben dort sogar Steinbutte gefangen.
Empfehlenswert wäre es, ein Boot zu mieten. In Südstrand überall möglich.
Ansonsten kann man Richtung Staberhuk gut Spinnfischen.


----------



## Carptigers (9. August 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn, südliche angel stellen*

Guck mal hier...

http://72.14.221.104/search?q=cache...roße+dorsche+ostsee&hl=de&gl=de&ct=clnk&cd=36


----------



## deger (9. August 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn, südliche angel stellen*

oder auch hier http://broesel-online.de/


----------



## Stellheadidini (9. August 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn, südliche angel stellen*

Danke für die tollen links, kannte sie leider aber schon und habe die meisten 100 mal durchgelesen, nur das mit der südmole und den Dorschfängen stand mir auf der Seite nicht eindeutig genug und leider gibt es sonst im netz keine andere Seite mit informationen über die Südmole und ihre Dorsch/mefo vorkommen.

im Buch der Angelführer , Fehmarn steht leider nur
bis Meeschendorf was drinn, 
naja aber @ Deger warst du auch schon Spinnfischen an der Südmole? oder hasst duj dort mal gut Dorsch gefangen?

und Boot ist irgendwie nicht so mein Ding K.A warum...

Gruß Steelheadidini


----------



## Nordlicht (10. August 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn, südliche angel stellen*

Du hast leider nicht geschrieben wie lange du bleibst.
derzeit kannst du nicht nicht direkt am südstrand angeln weil es (noch) badezone ist !
an der mole kannst du angeln aber bei der derzeiteigen wassertemperatur solltest du lieber dort baden als angeln.
wenns geht angle vom boot bei 15-20m auf dorsch oder von mee`dorf richtung st`huk tagsüber auf meeräschen oder evtl. nachts auf mefos.
|wavey:


----------



## Palerado (10. August 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn, südliche angel stellen*

Da er dort wegen Ausbildung hinzieht hoffen wir mal dass er länger bleibt


----------



## deger (10. August 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn, südliche angel stellen*

An der Mole haben wir auf Grund mit Wattis und Seeringlern gefischt. Kein Spinfischen!
Dorsche haben wir da sehr wenig gefangen und sehr kleine, dafür aber Paltte (sogar Steinbutt), Aalmuttern und Aale.


----------



## Nordlicht (10. August 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn, südliche angel stellen*



Palerado schrieb:


> Da er dort wegen Ausbildung hinzieht hoffen wir mal dass er länger bleibt



:q ich hoffe nicht...schütti, stokker, hase in aspik und die anderen plündern hier schon genug im revier.
ich ziehe bald die brücke hoch :q


----------



## Christian0815 (10. August 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn, südliche angel stellen*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> :q ich hoffe nicht...schütti, stokker, hase in aspik und die anderen plündern hier schon genug im revier.
> ich ziehe bald die brücke hoch :q



Ist doch gar nicht so.
Wir Touris baden doch nur die Wattis:q:q

Grütz Chris


----------



## Stellheadidini (10. August 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn, südliche angel stellen*

@Nordlicht ich hoffe doch auch mal das ich länger bleibe=)
mindestens die 3 Jahre sollten es schon sein, außer wenn ich mich wirklich dumm anstelle im Betrieb|kopfkrat 
aber das wird wohl nicht passieren:q 

Naja schade irgendwie das südmole kein Dorsch revier ist,
dann muss ich mit meinem Fahrrad wohl doch immer nach staberhuk fahren|motz: 

naja wie viel Km sind es denn ungefähr von dem IFA ferienzentrum aus? hoffe mal das man das mit Wathose etc in 20min abradeln kann....

naja werde schon meine Mefos,Dorsche, Hornis, |rolleyes vielleicht Meeräschen :q und so fangen...

schließlich bin ich bald auf Fehmarn davon träumen ja andere Hier nur
#y ....*GG*

Gruß Steelhead
und thx für die Antworten..
(nun weiß ich das ich die Mole lassen kann grml)


----------



## Nordlicht (10. August 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn, südliche angel stellen*

MOMENT, ich habe nur gesagt das du es JETZT lassen solltest !
im herbst und winter wenn das wasser wieder kälter ist kannst du links neben der mole im flachen gute tage mit schollen erwischen und wenn da nichts geht auf der anderen seite auf dorsch probieren....nur halt nicht jetzt wenn das wasser zu warm ist !
die dorsche werden nicht riesig sein aber fzum abendbrot wirds reichen.
du wirst auf der seite am binnensee noch die kneipe von den charchullas kennlernen (liegen auch neumanns leihboote).
da kann man(n) etwas rechts davon gut aal angeln.

mit dem rad bist du in 20 min in st`huk, kein problem.
es geht ein guter weg direkt an der küste lang.


----------



## Stokker (10. August 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn, südliche angel stellen*

Das Plündern ist der Gäste Lust , das Plüüüühhünnndern...
Wart du Nordfunzel, dir werden wir schon die wuchtigen Bartelträger aus der Nase ziehen( bzw. aus deinen Revieren ) Dann guckst du und schluckst du 
Auf Knien wirst du uns anflehen dir auch noch ein paar drin zu lassen...

Na ja, man wird ja wohl noch träumen dürfen..|schlafen


----------



## Nordlicht (10. August 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn, südliche angel stellen*

|uhoh: hmmm, das muffelt hier so nach tannengrün. ahh stokker treibt sein unwesen |supergri 
hast du mit waldi schon einen festen termin für november ??
hase in aspik hat sich ja im urlaub vor Kat´hof  so mit fisch vollgesaugt das ich im september mit schütti nicht los brauch weil eh keine fische mehr da sind :g


----------



## Stellheadidini (10. August 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn, südliche angel stellen*

Vielen Dank für die Auskunft Nordlicht,
hatte Angst das staberhuk bissl zu weit weg ist,
aber nun kann ich das ja betrost zu meiner Stamm-stelle
machen  

und Südmole ist dann für die Tage wo ich wirklich Faul bin,
da ich dorthin nun wirklich nur aus der Haustür fallen muss.

@ Nordlicht da du auf der Insel wohnst und ich ja auch bald,
könnte man sich ja vielleicht mal zum gemeinsamen Fische zuppeln treffen,
und ich könnte noch so den ein oder anderen Tipp ergattern:q 

Gruß
Steelhead


----------



## Nordlicht (10. August 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn, südliche angel stellen*

das wird sich in den nächsten drei jahren wohl nicht umgehen lassen :m


----------



## Palerado (11. August 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn, südliche angel stellen*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> ich ziehe bald die brücke hoch :q


Mach das am besten am 5. Oktober oder so.
Dann sind wir gerade oben und können unsere Frauen / FReundinnen anrufen das es blöderweise noch ein wenig dauert


----------



## marioschreiber (11. August 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn, südliche angel stellen*



Stellheadidini schrieb:


> @ Nordlicht da du auf der Insel wohnst und ich ja auch bald,
> könnte man sich ja vielleicht mal zum gemeinsamen Fische zuppeln treffen,
> und ich könnte noch so den ein oder anderen Tipp ergattern:q
> 
> ...



@Steelhead : Und da ich sogar bei der IFA arbeite könnte es mit uns zwei auch klappen  !


----------



## Stokker (11. August 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn, südliche angel stellen*

3 Jahre verschärft Fehmarn, das nenne ich eine ordentliche " Strafe".
3 Jahre, das muss man sich mal reinhauen.
Nach einem halben Jahr hast du ,wie Nordlicht, Schwimmhäute zwischen den Fingern, und aus deinem Kühlschrank hängen die Schwänze deiner Opfer.
Also wenn das nicht super wird , was dann ???
Viel Spass wünsche ich dir....


----------



## Stellheadidini (11. August 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn, südliche angel stellen*

Jo Stokker Danke, ich hoffe mal das wird auch gut,
und schwänze der Opfer ausm Kühlschrank mhh|rolleyes 
ich bin dann doch nicht son Turi der auf Vorrat angeln
muss#y :m
fange dann halt ein Dorsch rest darf wieder schwimmen,
denn Morgen gehts doch wieder los   

und Marioschreiber, da ich ja dann auch Bei der IfA arbeiten
werde, (mache dann ja Koch ausbildung) wird es wohl von alleine kommen das wir angeln gehen =)
(ich darf nur nicht mehr fangen, bist schließlich dann mein
Vorgesetzter^^, da muss ich mich dann aber gut zurück halten)

Gruß Steelhead


----------



## marioschreiber (11. August 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn, südliche angel stellen*

Ich bin stellvertretender Küchenchef.
Allerdings haben wir nichts miteinander zu tun. 
Du bist im Hotel, ich im IFA-Kurheim.
Das sind zwei unabhängige Bereiche.
Meld dich einfach mal in "meiner" Küche wenn du da bist.


----------



## Stellheadidini (12. August 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn, südliche angel stellen*

Ok werd ich machen 
sehen uns dann ja bald..


----------



## Stellheadidini (12. August 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn, südliche angel stellen*

Achja, nochwas
meint ihr der Südstrand ist gut um Sandaale zu fangen?
wegen Köder beschaffung...


----------



## Schütti (24. August 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn, südliche angel stellen*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> |uhoh: hmmm, das muffelt hier so nach tannengrün. ahh stokker treibt sein unwesen |supergri
> hast du mit waldi schon einen festen termin für november ??
> hase in aspik hat sich ja im urlaub vor Kat´hof so mit fisch vollgesaugt das ich im september mit schütti nicht los brauch weil eh keine fische mehr da sind :g


 

Also, wo Hase in Aspik die ganzen Fische gezogen hat ist schon ein Wunder. Aber wenn man von 14 Tagen Urlaub, 13 Tage lang 23 Stunden/Tag angeln geht sollte man ja schon Erfolg haben.

Hut ab Hase, vielleicht sind wir das nächste Jahr mal zur gleichen Zeit da und dann gibt´s wieder Carlsberg #g 

Ich würde mich freuen.

Bis denni

Schütti


----------



## Pikepauly (29. August 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn, südliche angel stellen*

Hallo Steelhadindi!
Wünsche Dir viel Spass auf der tollsten Insel der Welt beim Arbeiten und vor allem beim Angeln.

Gruss 

Pikepauly


----------



## Stellheadidini (29. August 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn, südliche angel stellen*

vielen Dank Pikepauly, Donnerstag gehts los|bla: |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |bla: 
Freitag dann erster Arbeitstag, und irgendwann dann auch die ersten Dorschis zuppeln:m

Angelzeugs hab ich ja genug mit, fast mehr als ich dort zum wohnen mitnehme^^

gruß steel...


----------



## marioschreiber (29. August 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn, südliche angel stellen*

Wohnst du im Personalhaus oder hast du dir woanders was besorgt ?


----------



## Stellheadidini (29. August 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn, südliche angel stellen*

wahrscheinlich personalhaus,
aber habe einen Brief bekommen wo drinne stand das
manche wegen platzmangel die erste zeit nach Burg verfrachtet werden. Wo ist eigentlich das Kurhaus, damit ich mich da gleich mal bei dir melden kann :m


----------



## marioschreiber (29. August 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn, südliche angel stellen*

Wenn du darauf zu fährst das linke Hochhaus !


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (29. August 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn, südliche angel stellen*



Stellheadidini schrieb:


> Angelzeugs hab ich ja genug mit, fast mehr als ich dort zum wohnen mitnehme^^
> 
> gruß steel...



Alles Gute und einen schönen Anfang. 
Herrlich mit dem Angelzeug. Hoffentlich kannst Du es ausgiebig nutzen. 
In Fehmarn sieht man sich hoffentlich mal.


----------



## Stellheadidini (30. August 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn, südliche angel stellen*

OK Mario werd ich mich dann melden bei dir,
und Danke Hakengröße, Hoffe doch auch
das man sich da oben mal trifft,
kann man ja irgendwann nochmal in Ruhe besprechen:q 

gruß  steel...


----------



## Pikepauly (27. September 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn, südliche angel stellen*

Hi!

Hol das mal wieder hoch! Bist doch jetzt 3 Wochen da!

Nix gekriegt , oder nur arbeiten?

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------

